# Is cork okay?



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I was wondering if it was okay for rats to chew on cork. The reason I ask is because I paint miniature figurines and sometimes mount them on a cork base. I had some unpainted cork on my workbench and Oreo started chewing on it. I was pleased with the results and was thinking about putting a big piece in their cage so they can work their random magic chewing on it making it look more like a natural rock formation.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG THERE IS A REALLY GROSS PICTURE AT THE TOP OF THIS WEBSITE! PLEASE TAKE AWAY THE SITE IN YOUR POST, SO NO ONE ELSE SEES IT.
IM DISGUSTED!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Austin, do you mean the ad at the very top of the page? It seems to be a generic one from the website she uses as a host and not much she can do about it... It doesn't seem very risquÃ© to me


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

You must be seeing a different ad than I do?

Anyhow, cork is fine. In fact, some give their ratties a wine cork to play with. I've done it a few times, they love to shred cork.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh well it was a porno picture. Sorry for getting upset but it disturbed me.

Did u make those out of cork!?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, well THAT, I can understand being upset at!


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I apologize for the offensive web ad. This is a new problem within the last few days and is being addressed by the webmaster. I completely forgot about that and again I sincerely apologize to anyone who was offended. I've removed the link.

Actually the miniatures are made of pewter and some are plastic. None of those ones are on a cork base but one I'm working now on is.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

can you pm me the website link? id really like to see what your work looks like


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

When cork gets wet does it expand like plywood does? I can't remember. If it does I'd worry, else, they'll probably just shred it.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Put the site back up its ok, i want to see your work, just dont look at the adds. You are a great atrest


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is the link again:


It's not actually my webpage so I have no control over the content. It's just a host page for painted miniatures.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I pulled the link again, I'm sorry... but if there are pornographic ads that pop up it isn't appropriate for our younger members. Could you please give the link via PM?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

there was nothing nasty when i was on (thank god) it was talking about miniature historical things (phew!)


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Forensic said:


> I pulled the link again, I'm sorry... but if there are pornographic ads that pop up it isn't appropriate for our younger members. Could you please give the link via PM?


Roger that, understood. Being 34teen (I don't use the 'F' word) myself I sometimes forget about the younger readers here.




reachthestars said:


> Austin, do you mean the ad at the very top of the page? It seems to be a generic one from the website she uses as a host and not much she can do about it... It doesn't seem very risquÃ© to me


Actually I'm a he, not a she 8O. No offense meant or taken, you had no way of knowing.


Well now that this thread has nothing to do with rats I found a safer way to carve the cork without using rats.

Actually it might be best to delete this thread altogether. But I do like the idea of giving wine corks to my rats to play with. The wife can help in that deparment.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

ratcals said:


> The wife can help in that deparment.


 8O :lol:


----------

